# Vibee Newbee



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

OK--the SOWC gang (Corey & Tonto) got me hooked on heavy metal a few years ago, namely the Hopkins variety. For the past few years I've heard accolades to the Vibee--even from the stick-in-the-mud jerkbait guys I know locally. I finally broke down and bought myself a Vibee.

First cast--I like the way this thing feels. Third cast and bam! A 6 lb. saugeye. Went back for more Vibees. I'll be catching fish I've ben missing (partly out of stubborness). Thanks again, Corey!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

hehehehehehe . Gotcha! Even after about 15 years of using them myself, I'm still constantly amazed at their fish catching ability. Why chunks of metal can out produce live bait on a consistent basis, over and over, I just can't figure out..........but I sure do love 'em!


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

I fish for saugeye often at ceasars creek and i am always looking for new baits to try and was just wondering who makes vibees and where i might be able to buy them. Sounds like a good bait to try. Also, do yo have any saugeye fishing tips? 'cause my production rate is pretty low so far on minnows
Thanks!
Kingfisher


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

Corey carries them at his bait shop and I'm sure he will be more than happy to fix ya up with them.


----------



## Two (Nov 4, 2004)

www.vibelure.com Are these what you are talking about? I seen this web site on someones pick-up at the Vermilion dock.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

those be them


----------



## Two (Nov 4, 2004)

How do you know what weight to use? Looks like 6 diffrent weights on that site? These work for walleye also huh? I'm new around here so sorry for all the questions


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Two said:


> I'm new around here so sorry for all the questions


Relax dude, that's why we're here.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Kingfisher--the best tip I can tell you is to read the forums on here. The first observation would likely be that the fishing has been spotty (all species, all year). The saugeye bite has been quite variable from what I've seen and heard. Buckeye Lake has been very poor, Alum Creek & Hoover have had some good nights (but not consistent yet), and it sounds like Piedmont was good (for Corey) recently--on Vibee's, no less!

It seems to me that the minnow bite works best when fish are somewhat concentrated or when you know they're where you're putting your bait. If you're fishing the spillway, then maybe you've got a chance for fish to come to you. Otherwise, I think crankbaits and such find fish better. When the fish get really concentrated, then minnows just don't seem to excite saugeye--at least not until the water gets really cold.

With that being said, sometimes jigging & rigging is the best compromise for luring fish in snaggy environs where crankbaits get expensive to lose.

If the fish ain't there, you won't catch 'em. Check the Corps of Engineers (or USGS) website(s) for water data. It affects fish location & activity on both sides of the dam.

Finally, you may be surprised that you'll catch fish because you put some time in. I'm not advocating abaondoning your wife and family, but don't be afraid to go saugeye fishing any time of day or night--especially this time of year. Sometimes they just get ornry for no explainable reason. Go fish.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

as far as sizes, most of us load up on 1/4 oz and 1/2 oz. they are very easy to fish, they must be if corey uses them. and as far as where to get them, that would be corey.go to his website on the home page banner. he has every size and color you can they make in his shop most of the time. i believe he still will ship them. p.m. him,
he will even get you started on the techniques of fishing them.
bttmline


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been told that the 1/2 ounce model doesn't fish as well as the lighter models--something about them being out of balance and fouling unusually often. Any user input?

After fishing the 3/16 ouncers, I'm thinking that a 1/2 ouncer would be ideal for deep water and/or current...


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

i actually like 1/2 over all. now the older 3/8 use to fish a little different but i believe that has been dissolved. the 1/2 is the ticket for deep water but are good in shallow also, i think they put off more vibration or maybe tha size in general matches the hatch better, not sure.
bttmline


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I do a lot of ice fishing for Walleyes in this area and have had trouble jigging the 1/2 ounce Vibee. Some of the guys I fish with however have solved that problem by attaching a fine piece of Stainless Steel wire about 1 1/2 inches to 2 inches long directly to the Vibee and then attaching the other end to their line with a small snap swivel or by tying directly to the line. This eliminates most of the foulups. Vibees are an excellent Walleye and Saugeye lure. You should by several in different colors and try them to see which color produces best for you. Personnaly, I have done very well using the Chartreuse and the Firetiger colors. There's not a fish in the lake that won't hit a Vibee! Good luck and keep on jigging!


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback about the 1/2 ounce model, Whaler.

Bought some more Vibees this weekend. Big quillback sucker gave the firetiger a ride! Before you know it, my kids will be trading their jigs & floats for MY Vibees


----------

